# Sergei Nikiforovich Vasilenko (1872 - 1956)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian Soviet composer 'with a strong tendency towards mysticism'.

Concerto for Clarinet & Piano






'Oriental Dance'






'Spring' Suite






'Nocturne' from the 'Italian Symphony'


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Trumpet Concerto






Chinese Suite Op.60 No.1






Love Song






Suite






Invocation


----------

